# Holiday FO



## aroma (Jul 22, 2012)

I am not big on holiday fragrances at all. I have tried really hard to change this but some fo that I have soaped have
literally made me throw up :evil:  :evil: With that being said I have to come up with 2 fo from Peaks for Halloween and
I just cant decide. So would some of you tell me what your fravorite holiday fo is and maybe that will help me. Any
suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Genny (Jul 23, 2012)

Are you looking for just Halloween-is fo's or Christmas kind, too?  Also, what are you using them in?


----------



## aroma (Jul 23, 2012)

Just for Halloween. I am making soap and melts.


----------



## Genny (Jul 23, 2012)

From Natures Garden Candles, for Halloween I like:
Apples & Oak
Acorn Harvest
Pleasingly Pumpkin
Pumpkin Butter

They actually have a "Halloween Scents" section
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... cents.html

Brambleberry also has a Fall Fragrance sampler
http://www.brambleberry.com/Fall-Fragra ... P3341.aspx
I love their Sandalwood Vanilla & Pumpkin Spice



What kind of scents do you usually like?  Earthy? Floral? Sweet? Spicy?

I'm a fan of lighter scents & usually not the sweet, fruity candy type kind. Not a fan of the perfume-ish kind either.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 23, 2012)

peak, my fav!  amish harvest is very good autumn scent,  cran apple marmalade is good ,peppermint for Christmas, or spiced cranberry or mulberry or spruce christmas, and questions anout peak ask me, I adore them.


----------



## aroma (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for the responses. I like sweet and spicy lol. Its just some of the holiday scents are just too strong for me.
I will decide from the list you have provided. Thanks again 

And Honor I have used Amish Harvest in tarts and I liked it. Have you tried it in soap? I think I read where it discolors and traces pretty fast.


----------



## Moonblossom (Jul 27, 2012)

Pumpkin Spice from BB is great.


----------



## Pamela (Jul 27, 2012)

honor435 said:
			
		

> peak, my fav!  amish harvest is very good autumn scent,  cran apple marmalade is good ,peppermint for Christmas, or spiced cranberry or mulberry or spruce christmas, and questions anout peak ask me, I adore them.


I'm looking for some Christmas scents....any recommendations for CP, would rather use something that didn't turn brown.  I love the spice scents but don't want a brown bar, would like to do some fun colors.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 28, 2012)

I second Peak's for FOs. I like Spruceberry and Cranberry Citrus for Christmas scents but they're actually nice fragrances for year round. Both have held up very well for over 10 months with very little fading (if any). I used both at .7 oz ppo. However, the Cranberry Citrus is such a light scent that I'd recommend to use it at a higher percentage if you like stronger fragrances.


----------



## kharmon320 (Jul 28, 2012)

I just recently soaped a mixture of Peak's Sweet Pumpkin Spice and NDA's Pumpkin Patch (2:1 ratio).  However, I knew it would probably darken up, so I planned my colors accordingly.  My husband really, really likes this scent.  







Very happy with the scent and the results.

I also soaped Peak's Spiced Cranberry, easy to soap and my co-workers just swoon over it. 

ETA:  Peak's Spruce Christmas tree is fabulous by itself or in a blend (w/ winter wonderland or Home for the HOlidays??not sure that's the name).  Spruce Christmas Tree smells very similar to BB's Santa's Spruce, but BB's is a little sweeter.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 28, 2012)

Those look beautiful! The colors are perfect for an Autumn soap and the swirls across the tops look like leaves. Since you used these colors, does this mean these FOs don't turn brown? I've only used one pumpkin spice FO and it turned dark brown.


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hazel, unfortunately it does discolor.  The base is the discolored brown from the FO.  I separated out some batter (unscented) for my orange and yellow.  It's definitely discolored!  Hope it doesn't give me yellow suds.  

Peak's Spiced Cranberry might discolor just the tiniest bit.  I don't think Spruce Christmas Tree discolors at all.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 4, 2012)

Shucks! I got all excited at the idea of a non-discoloring pumpkin.   

I'd love to try a pumpkin and cream with brown and white swirls. I tried a brown and white swirl before using half of a batch scented with vanilla and half unscented for the white. It gradually all turned brown.


----------

